# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Foghorn Leghorn?

## hunter63

Take me to the girls.....*Cocka doodle do....?* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Actually kinda drives ya nuts....LOL

http://www.today.com/food/giant-chic...ternet-t109417

----------


## crashdive123

Bohahahahahaha.

----------


## tundrabadger

It ....it looks like something you would ride on in a videogame.

----------


## Rick

I say, I say where's that little chicken hawk when you need him?

----------


## minitruck83

> I say, I say where's that little chicken hawk when you need him?


Dunno bout the hawk, but I got a banty rooster that'd peel that thing like a bannanner.    :boxer: .

----------


## Rick

Classic Foghorn

----------

